# Practice Posting >  Rope making machine for ship modeling.

## myavid76

I used a Kitchen Aid mix master motor Its 10 speed and low rpm with lots of tourk. the only parts I purchased were two sprockets, the rest was stuff from around the shop. The main shaft was from a paper towl holder. For the planitary system I used a 4 in. hard rubber weel from a Westinghouse elevator counterweight roller guide. As a elevator mechanic I come across alot of stuff that can be repurposed. Around the roller are four pieces of 3/4 in. tubing that fit snugley inside a piece of 6 in. pvc coupling. Thay are held in place by two pieces of hard board that are drilled out to freely rotate and are held to each other with some pieces of dowl. the machine is making rope in the viedo and can also make cable by using the spools at the back of the machine for a core in the rope.

----------

HobieDave (Apr 24, 2021),

Jon (Jun 28, 2018),

NortonDommi (Sep 26, 2021)

----------


## colombo

fantastic machine !!!!
But i need the general plan of diameter wheel
and the system of distribution of the movements
THANK YOU

----------


## myavid76

As I stated in my original post, There is a 4 in. wheel surrounded by 4 pieces of 3/4 in. tubing. This fits snugly into a piece from a 6 in. PVC coupling.

----------

Jon (Apr 24, 2021)

----------

